

How I got a 100% conversion rate cold calling prospects for customer development - rgraham
http://whitetailsoftware.com/2011/07/how-i-got-a-100-conversion-rate-cold-calling-prospects-for-customer-development/

======
JoeAltmaier
Coincidence: Steve Blank just appeared on Hacker News with some article about
contacting busy people. He said something similar: offer something in return.
In that case it was your expertise in your market, in return for strategizing
advice. Here its blog exposure for a guided tour.

I suspect this theme could be expanded upon. Anybody else got a story of
creating genuine rapport by offering something first?

